

Represent – A better way to résumé - jordansinger
https://represent.io

======
mileszim
This is cool! I like the simplicity of the design, both the finished resume
and the tool for creating it.

Any plans to support listing/describing past projects?

~~~
jordansinger
Thanks! We've thought about adding the ability to list projects, awards, etc.
Possibly coming soon.

------
Manapp
That's genius. Is there a way I can be grandfathered I for the annual price ?

